
IPad 3 design revealed as new wave of parts leak; Retina Display pictured - zacharye
http://www.bgr.com/2012/02/09/ipad-3-design-revealed-as-new-wave-of-parts-leak-retina-display-possibly-pictured/
======
haclifford
I'm praying that the retina display really does happen, not because I plan on
buying an ipad - but because it will _finally_ get laptop manufacturers to
stop producing crappy 720p displays.

~~~
simcop2387
I'm hoping that it gets them making higher resolution screens all around,
laptop and otherwise.

------
marcusf
Not sure why the headline was changed on this submission? Original says
"possibly pictured".

